# nail gun oil



## p8ntblr (Oct 8, 2006)

What kind of oil do they use for nail guns. I seem to have lost the one that came with my PC nail gun. I guess I can order it from their site but was wondering if my local Home Depot would carry it.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

My Brad nailer specifies 30 W NON detergent oil in the air inlet. Reason being that detergent oil, oil additives and air tool oil contain solvents which can damage the internal components of the nailer.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

p8ntblr said:


> What kind of oil do they use for nail guns. I seem to have lost the one that came with my PC nail gun. I guess I can order it from their site but was wondering if my local Home Depot would carry it.


Home depot does carry it. Pnuematic nail gun oil. Check in the nail gun area or in the area where you can find the actual nails for the guns.


----------

